# Driftwood (pic) - Advice please



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

So I was fishing yesterday at the river in my backyard, and I found this piece of driftwood on the bank. I think it would look great in my 65 gallon JD tank. This is what I'm doing to prepare it for my tank. Please let me know if I'm missing anything or any suggestions are welcome.

My plan:

Baked in over for an hour at 350, and then half hour at 200.
Filled my vacant 40 gallon tank with hot tap water, submerged driftwood with rocks, and left over night. 
This morning, I scrubbed the heck out of the driftwood. Refilling tank with hot water, and re-submerging driftwood.

The driftwood still floats like it is filled with air. I plan to keep it submerged in the tank until it water logs and I get all the tannins out.

So am I on the right path? Once the water doesn't turn tea color I will put it in my tank.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/806/driftwood.jpg/


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is how I have it submerged.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22 ... wood2.jpg/


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well you did more prepping your found driftwood then I did with mine but I don't think it matters which way it's done as long as there aren't issues with the wood.

Since you baked it, it is pretty dried out and will take longer to become water logged again.

BTW, very nice piece of driftwood. It will look great in the tank!


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! 2 quick questions.

I have heard people talk about soaking in Dechlorinated water...I'm currently not doing that. Is that an issue?

Lastly, you said as long as thier isn't an issue with the wood.....what do you mean? I have check and cut out all the soft spots, but am I missing anything here?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Some people soak 'found' driftwood in bleach to kill any 'bugs' that may or may not be present and therefore need to then soak it in a dechlorinated water tub.

Found driftwood can be difficult to tell the wood species. Hardwood species are preferred as they last longer than softwood trees. Older,dry wood is preferred to new, fresh cut wood. You've already removed any soft, rotten spots so you should be OK.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Since I stuck it in the over for an hour and a half I didn't think bleaching it would be necessary. Do you agree? Thanks again for your help on this matter.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think I would bleach it if it was mine. But some people do recommend using a 10%bleach/90%water solution to soak 'found' driftwood in to be sure that there isn't any nasties or pathogens in the wood.

I think this will really depend on how comfortable you are with the source you found the wood laying. You said it was in the river near your house so what kind of upstream pollution is in this area? Any fertilizer runoff or sewage possibly?


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Deeda, being from Ohio yourself, you probably know their isn't a river or body of water that doesn't have atleast some fertilizer in it. I found this pice in the Scioto River, just outside of Columbus. So I don't know, I'm sure there is some sort of pollution. It was sitting on the river bank. I still have it soaking in water outside, as it still isn't water logged. Its been over a week soaking surpassed its not water logged yet. I would like to avoid any chemicals if possible, I would imagine baking for an hour and a half would accomplish the same thing as bleach, no?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I really don't know if baking the driftwood is as effective as bleaching it so maybe someone else will comment.

Because you baked the wood, it is really dried out and may take weeks to become water logged. I left a large rock on my 'floater' driftwood in the tank for 4 months and now it's completely water logged.

If you are still concerned about the safety of the driftwood, you could always buy some real cheap fish and use them as test subjects in the tank.


----------

